# هل هناك دورات تعليم تصميم داخلى و ديكور



## الواثقة بربها (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كنت اريد ان اتعلم ديكور داخلى و ديكور 
هل هناك كورسات او دورات 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الخطالمستقيم (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لتكونى مهندسة ديكور جيدة يجب التدرب مع مصممه ديكور والتعامل مع الخامات والالوان / معرفة الاسس التصمييمية وايعاد الفرش والحركة هذه الطريقة العملية او الانتساب لاى معهد لتعليم الديكولر


----------



## ديكوراتى (11 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندسة ديكور 
وعندى كورس ديكور بسيط ومحتوى على معلومات قيمة


----------



## kooka (20 يناير 2010)

مسااااء الانوار
حبيت اتعلم تصميم ديكورات داخليه او منزليه
ارجو لمن لديه خبره مراسلتي..


----------



## مصممة موني (28 مارس 2010)

[اريد اتعلم تصميم ديكور داخلي لكي استفيد منكم بعض المعلومات . معكم موني مع تحياتي


----------



## حـــ تصميم ـــب (16 يوليو 2010)

مــســااااء الخــيــر 
انا اريد اتعلم تصميم الديكور


----------



## hafoz79 (17 يوليو 2010)

ده كورس مجانى لتعلم التصميم الداخلى بس بالإنجليزى

http://www.interiordezine.com/index.cfm/Products/interior_decorating_ecourse

وده موقع جامد جدا للتصميم الداخلى

http://www.home-designing.com/


بالتوفيق


----------



## Alinajeeb (18 يوليو 2010)

مواقع ولا أجمل


----------



## عاشق منير (19 يوليو 2010)

مواقع تحفة فعلا يا ريت لو فية تاني


----------



## hafoz79 (20 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق يا شباب....


----------



## هند الدغار (22 يوليو 2010)

انا تخصصى الدراسى العماره الداخليه كليه الفنون الجميله ومستعده لاى من اعضاء المنتدى الكرام استضافته فى المكتب لدى للتعلم لان الخط المستقيم لديه حق فى وجهه نظره التصميم الداخلى ( الديكور ) تخصص يحتاج للممارسه العمليه حتى تستطيع اتقانه او التخصص فى اتجاه معين فيه ... تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق ومن يرغب فى التواصل معى يستطيع مراسلتى من هنا وانا تحت امره فى اى استفسار


----------



## مهندسة والنعم (27 يوليو 2010)

يسلمووو انا محتاجه للدوره تصميم داخلي وديكوور في الريااااض .. اخت هند انتي في الريااض..؟؟؟وحبيت اسال كمااان هل برنامج الاتوكااد ضروري عند دراااسه التصميم الداخلى ..


----------



## هند الدغار (28 يوليو 2010)

برنامج الكاد ضرورى جدا بجانب مجموعه اخرى من البرامج الا اذا كنت ترغبين فى التخصص فى عمليه الاشراف على التنفيذ فقط وهذا ما لا انصح به فعليك اتقان كل جوانب العمل ..
انا فى مصر للاسف ولكن لى صديق فى الرياض يستطيع مساعدتك فى تعلم البرامج واسس التصميم الداخلى
اذا رغبتى راسلينى وانا تحت امرك


----------



## هند الدغار (1 أغسطس 2010)

لدى صديق فى الرياض على استعداد لمساعده اى من الاعضاء فى دراسه التصميم الداخلى وبرامجه بالكامل

من لديه رغبه فى الحصول على رقم هاتفه يراسلنى لإعطاؤه كافه البيانات


----------



## hafoz79 (3 أغسطس 2010)

هند الدغار قال:


> لدى صديق فى الرياض على استعداد لمساعده اى من الاعضاء فى دراسه التصميم الداخلى وبرامجه بالكامل
> 
> من لديه رغبه فى الحصول على رقم هاتفه يراسلنى لإعطاؤه كافه البيانات



أرجو إرسال طريقة التواصل سواء فى الرياض أو فى القاهرة ....على فكرة أنا حاليا فى الرياض

شكرااا لكى


----------



## فتاة الربيع (21 أغسطس 2010)

يا ريت يا أخت هند تدليني إنتي فين في مصر علشان عايزه أتدرب عندك ... وكنت عايزه أستفسر منك هل المهندسة المعمارية ممكن تشتغل في مجال الديكور .. وهل كلية الفنون الجميلة أو كلية الفنون التطبيقية بتقدم دبلومات لتعلم الديكور ؟؟ .. معلش طولت عليكي ..


----------



## هند الدغار (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عذرا على التأخر فى الرد ، بالنسبه للتخصص المعمارى فيستطيع العمل فى مجال الديكور بعد فتره تدريب وجيزه لامتلاكه لكثير من الادوات المطلوبه للعمل فى مجال التصميم الداخلى ...
بالنسبه لسبل التواصل فاعتقد انه ليس من اللائق ذكر بيانات المكتب الخاص بى هنا حتى لا يعتبر نوع من الدعايه او الاعلان للمكتب لذلك يمكن للجميع مراسلتى للرد عليه بالبيانات والاستفسارات كلها ..
وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## ميادة قطب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت تمدينى بالمعلومات عن كورس الديكور ده


----------



## ميادة قطب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

و هل يمكن لمهندسة مدنى تحب مجال الديكور ان تساعديها فى اتقانة و تعلمه


----------



## هند الدغار (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اى شخص يستطيع تعلم التصميم الداخلى واتقانه ولكن التخصص الدراسى احيانا يكون مفيد فى اختصار الوقت بمعنى اننى عندما اساعد محاسب مثلا فى امتهان التصميم الداخلى فاننا نبدأ من الصفر بالنسبه للرسم الهندسى وقواعده وخصائص الخامات ... الخ اما بالنسبه للمهندس المدنى والمعمارى فالامر يكون اقرب الى اكمال التفاصيل بالنسبه للخطوط العريضه لمرور المهندس المعمارى بماده التصميم الداخلى فى دراسته من قبل ولكن بشكل غير موسع مثلما درست المعمارى فى تخصصى ايضا بشكل غير موسع وهكذا ولكننا لا نتطرق مثلا للكهرباء والصرف لانها مواد مشتركه بيننا وهكذا لذلك اذا احببتى التخصص فلا تترددى فى دراسته والعمل فيه ... وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## majde-sa (29 يناير 2011)

*لتعلم التصميم الداخلي*

*انا مهندس ديكور مستعد لتعليم التصميم الداخلي مع برامجه وكل متطلباته 
من يرغب يرجى مراسلتي عبر المنتدى 
ملاحظة هناك خطة التدريس عن بعد 
*


----------



## ديكور77 (29 يناير 2011)

هند الدغار قال:


> عذرا على التأخر فى الرد ، بالنسبه للتخصص المعمارى فيستطيع العمل فى مجال الديكور بعد فتره تدريب وجيزه لامتلاكه لكثير من الادوات المطلوبه للعمل فى مجال التصميم الداخلى ...
> بالنسبه لسبل التواصل فاعتقد انه ليس من اللائق ذكر بيانات المكتب الخاص بى هنا حتى لا يعتبر نوع من الدعايه او الاعلان للمكتب لذلك يمكن للجميع مراسلتى للرد عليه بالبيانات والاستفسارات كلها ..
> وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


 
مشكورين على هذا الطرح 
كيف يمكن أن نبدا في هذا الكورس ( التصميم الداخلي )؟
وشكرا


----------



## ديكور77 (29 يناير 2011)

majde-sa قال:


> *انا مهندس ديكور مستعد لتعليم التصميم الداخلي مع برامجه وكل متطلباته *
> *من يرغب يرجى مراسلتي عبر المنتدى *
> *ملاحظة هناك خطة التدريس عن بعد *


 
حاضرا ماهي الخطة ؟؟
في أنتظار التفاصيل:11:


----------



## هند الدغار (13 فبراير 2011)

ديكور77 قال:


> مشكورين على هذا الطرح
> كيف يمكن أن نبدا في هذا الكورس ( التصميم الداخلي )؟
> وشكرا


-------------------------------
كيف يمكن ان نبدأ فى هذا الكورس ؟؟
اعتقد ان السبيل الافضل انك تشتغل وسط فريق العمل فى مشاريع حقيقيه بجانب التواصل مع احد اعضاء الفريق لامدادك بالكتب الازمه لتنميه الجانب العلمى لديك
والفيصل فى تخصصك الاساسى لانه ممكن يساعدك كتير...
تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## rana3li (16 مارس 2011)

انا بكالوريوس تجارة 2009 ومن مصر ونفسي اكون مهندسة ديكور ومش عارفه اعمل ايه لو ينفع اتدرب عندك يا اخت هند ياريت تبعتيلي او تقوليلي انا هقدر اوصلك ازاي


----------



## designo_84 (23 مارس 2011)

*يوجد تعليم فيديو باللغة العربية لمن يريد الشراء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كورس انتريور كامل من البدايه وحتى الاحتراف على اسطوانه Dvd 
سعر الاسطوانه 1000 جنيه (خصم 30% لأول 300 مشترى ) واعتقد دى افضل وسيله دلوقتى للتعلم عن بعد واعاده اى نقطة لزياده التوضيح فى الفيديوهات المختلفه
سيتم الاصدار الرسمى لها فى 1 يوليو المقبل ان شاء الله 2011 سارع بالحجز
الكورس يحتوى على الاتى 
فيديوهات تفصيليه لمراحل العمليه التصميميه لشقه (مختارة من احد التصميمات التى سوف يتم تنفيذها) كمثال عملى من بدايه التقسيم الداخلى والفرش وحتى الاظهار النهائى 
هناك مجموعتين اضافيتين
الاسطوانه الاولى
تعليم الاظهار بالفوتوشوب لهذه الشقه 300 جنيه
تعليم عمل اظهار معمارى واخراج الصور الحقيقية لكل فراغات الشقه والاظهار ببرنامج ماكسويل رندر
1500 جنيه (خصم 30% لاول 100 مشترى )
والاولويه لاسبقية الحجز
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هند الدغار (23 مارس 2011)

ياجماعه الامر يطول شرحه مش سيديهات مكنش حد غلب
لازم المهندس يكون على استعداد لحل مشاكل كتير ممكن يقابلها
وده محتاج دراسه نظريه للصرف والكهربا وخصائص المواد اللى شغال بيها
ويعيش المراحل مع مهندس خبره فى التنفيذ عشان يعرف يستلم ازاى
وكمان يعرف طرق الغش اللى بيلجأ ليها الصنايعى لما يعرف ان المهندس بتاعه مش فاهم حاجه
وصدقونى دى حاجه بيكتشفها الصنايعى بسهوله
فلازم من اجل سمعه المهندس وقبلها العميل ( اللى ملوش ذنب ) المهندسين الجدد فى المجال يشتغلوا تحت التدريب فتره ...... ده رأيى الشخصى


----------



## designo_84 (24 مارس 2011)

*هند باشا*

الفيديوهات لتعليم التصميم وليس التنفيذ وارجو عند النقد تكونى عارفه محتوى اللى انا كتبه انا قلت تصميم وعمل اظهار ومحدش جاب سيرة تنفيذ لانى بشتغل تصميم فقط مع انى بفهم تنفيذ ولكن ابداعى اكتر فى التصميم وعمرى ما هعلم حاجه الا اذا كنت متقنها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هند الدغار (25 مارس 2011)

اخدت ليه الرد على محمل شخصى انا قصدى الامر باكمله يعنى واحد يشتغل مهندس ديكور مينفعش يبيع تصميم فقط الا فى حالات معينه ، العميل غالبا بيكون عايز حد يقوم بكل المراحل .....
يارييييييييت العملا عندى ياخدوا تصاميم بس ويسيبونى فى حالى
على فكره واضح من اسمك اننا دفعه واحده ههههههههه متزعلش ياديزاينو باشا


----------



## مروة2011 (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مروة خريجه تجارة ومهتمه جدا بالديكور ونفسى ادرسه 
لو فيه اى كورسات اقدر اخدها انا بالفعل بدأت اتعلم اوتوكاد بس ف البيت 
ايه الكورسات اللى اقدر اخدها عشان اقدر اشتغل بيها فى المجال ده ومكانها فين
شكرا


----------



## مروة2011 (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكورة جدا باشمهندسه هند على كلامك


----------



## boba nagip (6 يونيو 2011)

مهندسه هند انا خريجه حقوق وكان نفسى اتعلم وادخل فى مجال الديكور فاكنت عوزه حضرتك تسعدينى ولو ينفع ادرب مع حضرتك او اخد كورسات عندك لو سمحتى ابعتيلى التفاصيل لو ينفع


----------



## walaa mostafa (19 يوليو 2011)

بليز يا باشمهندسة هند انا عايزة عنوان المكتب بتاعك ضرووري وياريت رقم التليفون على الخاص


----------



## هند الدغار (20 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا وانا سعيده جدا باهتمامكم الشديد بالامر

وفى ناس اتصلت بيا بالفعل وكانوا حابين يشتغلوا معايا بس كانوا فى القاهره

انا ياجماعه فى اسكندريه معلش انا اسفه كان نفسى استقبل الجميع

لكن ممكن مهندس زميل فى القاهره يتبرع بتدريب الراغبين فى العمل فى المجال

تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## معمارية فاطمة (21 يوليو 2011)

يسلمو عالمواقع


----------



## none_1983 (16 أغسطس 2011)

هند الدغار قال:


> لدى صديق فى الرياض على استعداد لمساعده اى من الاعضاء فى دراسه التصميم الداخلى وبرامجه بالكامل
> 
> من لديه رغبه فى الحصول على رقم هاتفه يراسلنى لإعطاؤه كافه البيانات


 

مساء الخير انا نوره من الرياض واتمنى ترسلي لي رقم صديقك اللي بالرياض لاني جدا مهتمه بدراسه التصميم الداخلي شكرا


----------



## الاء ممدوح (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتى يا بشمهندسه هند لو ينفع تبعتيلى نمره تليفونك عايزه اخد كورسات معاكى عن الديكور لو سمحتى ضرورى


----------



## sera abd el salam (20 سبتمبر 2011)

هاى باشمهندسه هند انا طالبه فى فنون جميله اسكندريه قسم ديكور وداخله سنه تالته وحاولت ابعتلك رساله بس معرفتش فا ارجوكى تبعتيلى اى حاجه للتواصل معاكى عشان نفسى اوى اتدرب صح على فن الديكور وميرسى اوى


----------



## loodaweeka (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا مهندسة مدني وحابة ادخل في مجال الديكور والتصميم الداخلي .. ولكن لااعرف من اين ابتدي الطريق .. فهل بإمكانك مساعدتي .. وان كان باخباري مكاتب او مراكز تدرس هذا المجال ..... 
شكراً*


----------



## none_1983 (25 يناير 2012)

مساء الخير مهندسه هند يا ليت تزويديني بمعلومات اكثر عن المهندس اللي بالرياض اذا ممكن انا مهتمه بالتصميم الداخلي وحابه اخذ دورات شكرا


----------



## ميرا علي (9 فبراير 2012)

مهندسة هند هل يمكن تعلم التصميم الداخلي لخريجة تجارة ؟


----------

